# Ιθαγενή Ωδικά Πουλιά και Υβρίδια > Διατροφή > Συνταγές αυγοτροφής για ιθαγενή >  Αυγοτροφή για Καρδερίνες  με ενισχυμένη πρωτείνη ,για κάθε γούστο !

## jk21

*Αυγοτροφή τυπου κέικ για καρδερίνες 


Αναμιγνυουμε : 

100 γρ σιτάλευρο
150 γρ καλαμποκαλευρο 
250 γρ αλευρι βρωμης
5 αυγά μεγαλα  (το εσωτερικο περιεχομενο )
25 γρ σκόνη γάλα ή τυρόπηγμα από 1 λίτρο γάλα ή 300 ml γάλα χωρίς λακτόζη 
250 γρ πορτακάλι πολτοποιημένο ολόκληρο
25 γρ τριμμενο αγκαθι Μαριας (αν βρουμε ετοιμο ή εχουμε τροπο πχ μεταλλικο γουδι για να το κανουμε σκονη  ) ή τριμμένο ύστερα από βράσιμο 30 λεπτών
10 γρ βραζιλιανικα φυστικια τριμμενα σκονη 
3 κουταλιες της σουπας  τριμμενα αποξηραμενα ανθη καλεντουλας
Στραγγισμενο υγρο απο εκχυμα σε 50 γρ νερου 2 κουταλιων της σουπας ριγανης και 1 δενδρολιβανου 

και οσο επιπλεον νερο χρειαστει ,ωστε η ζυμη να ειναι σαν πηχτος χυλος (οπως ενος κεικ ) .Αν βαλουμε γάλα χωρίς λακτόζη και οχι τυροπηγμα ή σκονη ,μαλλον δεν χρειαζεται επιπλεον νερο 

Ψηνουμε στους 180 βαθμους θερμο αερα  (σχεδον 35 -40 λεπτα )  και οταν κρυωσει το θρυμματιζουμε με μουλτι 


Αυγοτροφή χωρις ψήσιμο για καρδερίνες 

Αναμιγνυουμε στον πολυκοφτη αρχικα :

  100 γρ τριμμα φρυγανιας σιτου
  150 σιμιγδαλι καλαμποκιου (πολεντα )
  250 γρ  νιφαδες βρωμης


και τα τριβουμε πολυ καλα !

στη συνέχεια προσθέτουμε 

25 γρ σκόνη γάλα ή τυρόπηγμα από 1 λίτρο γάλα ( βραζουμε το γαλα και μολις παει να παρει βραση ,ριχνουμε 3 κουταλιες της σουπας ξυδι και ανακατευουμε με το κουταλι μεχρι να κοψει το γαλα και να διαχωριστει το τυροπηγμα απο τον ορο - υγρο τμημα  του γαλακτος  και μετα το στραγγιζουμε σε σουρωτηρι καλα ) 

Στη συνεχεια προσθετουμε 

Ξυσμα φλουδας 4 πορτοκαλιων (μετριου μεγεθους )

και τα αναδευουμε καλα στον πολυκοφτη με το υπολοιπο υλικο 

Προσθετουμε επισης και θρυμματιζουμε πολυ καλα  


25  γρ τριμμενο αγκαθι Μαριας ή τριμμένο ύστερα από βράσιμο 30 λεπτών
10 γρ βραζιλιανικα φυστικια
  3 κουταλιες της σουπας  τριμμενα αποξηραμενα ανθη καλεντουλας
  2 κουταλιες της σουπας ριγανη και 1 δενδρολιβανο 

και στη συνεχεια ,προσθετουμε πρωτα τους κροκους απο 5 καλα βρασμενα αυγα μεγαλα ( για 12 λεπτα ) και στη συνεχεια τα ασπραδια τους σιγα σιγα ,ελεγχοντας να μην λασπωσει το μιγμα  .Σε εμενα ολα τα ασπραδια μπηκαν κανονικα χωρις να λασπωσει 


 Εναλλακτικα μπορουμε να βαλουμε γυρω στους  7 αφυδατωμενους κροκους αυγων 


το αποτελεσμα της συνταγης χωρις ψησιμο ειναι αυτο





ενω εδω μπορουμε να δουμε ,απο κοντινη φωτο ,την υφη της τροφης 




Η τροφη αυτη συνδιαζει :

Tυροπηγμα για φουλ εξτρα πρωτεινη ,διπλα στη σημαντικη ποσοτητα αγνων αυγων για ανθρωπινη χρηση !

Αγκαθι Μαριας για την προστασια του συκωτιου ,λογω της ουσιας συλιμαρινη που περιεχει Προστατευτική φόρμουλα για το συκώτι και την αποξίνωσή του



Βραζιλιανικο φυστικι (brazil nuts ) που δινει την επαρκεια σεληνιου ,για την σωστη απορροφηση της βιταμινης Ε .Δυο μονο βραζιλιανικα φυστικια ,
αρκουν για τις ημερησιες ανθρωπινες αναγκες !!!


Καλεντουλα ,για τις μαλακτικες ιδιοτητες της σε φλεγμονες του γαστρεντερικου ,αλλα και για την τεραστια ποσοτητα λουτεινης που περιεχει ,
καταλληλης για το βαψιμο της μασκας 

Καρδερίνα : Το βάψιμο της μάσκας , Red mask of european goldfinch



Ριγανη για τις αντιβακτηριακες και αντιμυκητισιακες ιδιοτητες της 


Δενδρολιβανο με αντιμυκητισιακή δραση εναντιον του Ασπεργιλλου 
 
Τελικά επιτρέπεται το δεντρολίβανο;;; (ποστ 5 )

Βρωμη για τα σημαντικοτατα αμινοξεα που εχει (μεθειονινη ,λυσινη ,κυστεινη σε ικανοποιητικες ποσοτητες ) και καλαμποκι για την λουτεινη του ,
για το βαψιμο της μασκας 

Πορτοκαλι .... για να δουμε μονο για αρωμα το βαλαμε; πραγματι κανει την αυγοτροφη να μοσχοβολαει ,αλλα εχει και καποια αλλα θετικα ,σημαντι
κοτατα !


Εδώ μπορουμε να δουμε την θρεπτικη και φαρμακευτικη αξια που κρυβεται στην φλουδα και την πουλπα του πορτοαλιου
http://www.whfoods.com/genpage.php?t...dspice&dbid=37
But it is yet another flavanone in oranges, the herperidinmolecule, which has been singled out in phytonutrient research on oranges. Arguably, the most important flavanone in oranges,herperidin has been shown to lower high blood pressure as well as cholesterol in animal studies, and to have strong anti-inflammatory properties. Importantly, most of this phytonutrient is found in the peel and inner white pulp of the orange, rather than in its liquid orange center, so this beneficial compound is too often removed by the processing of oranges into juice.
Επισης αναλυτικα στοιχεια αναφερονται και εδω
http://dspace.lib.ntua.gr:8080/bitst...akia_navel.pdf

και μια ξεκαθαρη ερευνα για την αντιμυκητισιακη δραση της φλουδας του πορτοκαλιου και της δρασης εναντιον του ασπεργιλου
https://iafp.confex.com/iafp/2012/we...Paper2655.html
Results: In both methods A. flavus growth decreased when increasing EO concentration. Furthermore, although the effect of EO direct addition was faster, orange peel EO vapors were more effective, since lower concentrations were required to achieve the same antifungal effect. The minimum inhibitory concentration for the growth ofA. flavus by direct addition was between 8,000 and 16,000 ppm, while for the vapor-exposure was between 4.7 and 9.4 ml of essential oil / l of air.


Παραλληλα ,για οσους θελουν μια πιο πατε μορφη ,μπορουμε να προσθετουμε σε καθε 100γρ αυγοτροφης 1 κουταλι του γλυκου σιτελαιο και 1 λινελαιο ,
για την βιταμινη Ε του πρωτου ( μεγαλυτερη φυσικη πηγη στον κοσμο ! ) και τα ω3 λιπαρα οξεα του δευτερου (η μεγαλυτερη φυτικη πηγη ω3 λιπαρων οξεων ! )
και να αναδευουμε στη συνεχεια πολυ καλα με ενα κουταλι ,ωστε να αφρατεψει και να παρει την πατε μορφη ,ολο το μιγμα ,ομοιομορφα 








*

----------


## mitsman

η πολεντα τρωγεται και ωμη???

----------


## serafeim

Δημητρη οχι γιατι εχει και αλλα μεσα που θελουν ψυσιμο...

----------


## mitsman

> *100 γρ σιτάλευρο
> 150 γρ καλαμποκαλευρο 
> 250 γρ αλευρι βρωμης
> 5 αυγά μεγαλα (το εσωτερικο περιεχομενο )
> 25 γρ σκόνη γάλα ή τυρόπηγμα από 1 λίτρο γάλα ή 300 ml γάλα χωρίς λακτόζη 
> 250 γρ πορτακάλι πολτοποιημένο ολόκληρο
> 25 γρ τριμμενο αγκαθι Μαριας (αν βρουμε ετοιμο ή εχουμε τροπο πχ μεταλλικο γουδι για να το κανουμε σκονη ) ή τριμμένο ύστερα από βράσιμο 30 λεπτών
> 10 γρ βραζιλιανικα φυστικια τριμμενα σκονη 
> 3 κουταλιες της σουπας τριμμενα αποξηραμενα ανθη καλεντουλας
> Στραγγισμενο υγρο απο εκχυμα σε 50 γρ νερου 2 κουταλιων της σουπας ριγανης και 1 δενδρολιβανου*


οταν λες πολτοποιημενο πορτοκαλι τι ακριβως εννονεις????
οταν λες πορτοκαλι εννοεις και την φλουδα?????

σε αυτη την συνταγη που υπερτερει σε πρωτεινη απο την Αυγοτροφη σου.... την τελευταια συνταγη αυγοψωμου???? γιατι δεν καταλαβαινω....

----------


## jk21

Δημητρη οτι δημητριακο ειναι αλευρι εντελως ,στον ανθρωπο τουλαχιστον θελει ψησιμο ,γιατι προκαλει χωνευτικα προβληματα .Οτι ομως θελει μασημα (νιφαδες βρωμης -σπασμενη βρωμη δηλαδη ή σιμιγδαλι ,πολεντα δηλαδη   ) υποθετω γιατι μας κανει και εκρινουμε σαλιο που δρα χωνευτικα ( λογω της μασησης ) ειναι πιο ευκολα χωνεψιμο .Η Βικυ τα ξερει καλυτερα ... Στα πουλια ,που ετσι κι αλλιως σπαζουνε σπορους ,μαλλον η χωνεψη του ωμου σπορου ή του σπασμενου -> σιμιγδαλι  ,γινεται στον προστομαχο .Προβλημα σε αυτη τη μορφη ,δεν υπαρχει σιγουρα για τα πουλια ... το ψαχνω και για ωμο αλευρι ... στο φυραμα στις κοτες ,μαλλον ειναι εντελως αλευρι 

Εννοω το συνολο του πορτοκαλιου .Τοσο στην πτηνοτροφια ,οσο και στην κτηνοτροφια ,αποτελει ετσι κι αλλιως γνωστη ζωοτροφη ειδη ,οτι μενει μετα την εξαγωγη του χυμου .

http://www.lakoniacoop.gr/gr/?page=3&product=926

Το σημαντικο μαλιστα ειναι ,οτι ειναι ακομη θρεπτικοτερο !!! τα λινκ που ειχα βαλει ειναι κατατοπιστικα 

στην αψητη  συνταγη ,ειναι μονο η φλουδα ... αρωμα ανεπαναληπτο !!! την αψητη φλουδα σαν ιδεα την πηρα απο τον geog μια μερα που ημουν σπιτι του 

δεν εννοω πιο ενισχυμενη πρωτεινη απο τις αλλες ,αλλα με ενισχυμενη πρωτεινη σε σχεση με οσες εχω βαλει και δεν ειχαν μεσα τυροπηγμα 1 λιτρου γαλακτος .οτι συνεχιζει δηλαδη και αυτη να ικανοποιει τις αυξημενες πρωτεινικες αναγκες της καρδερινας 

αυτο που τονιζω ,ειναι το για καθε γουστο ,αφου προσθετω στο κεικ - αυγοψωμο το τυροπηγμα ,που πριν δεν υπηρχε σαν ιδεα ,δινω 3 εναλλακτικους τροπους παροχης του γαλακτος (σκονη ,τυροπηγμα και στις δυο  και στην ψητη μονο το γαλα χωρις λακτοζη ) ,δινω τροπους παροχης του πορτοκαλιου και δινω και στοιχεια που το καθιστουν οχι μονο απαραιτητο ως αρωμα ,αλλα ακομα και ως συντηριτικη ουσια ,αλλα και θρεπτικη μαζι 

ενω εστω και αν μπορει να μπει σε ολες τις συνταγες ,ειναι η πρωτη επισημη αναμιξη δενδρολιβανου σε καποια συνταγη μου !

το θεωρω (και το εξηγησα ) βασικο οπλο στον Νο1 εχθρο των πουλιων ! τα σπορια καλως ή κακως ειναι λογω κακης μεταφορας και συντηρησης μεχρι να φτασουν σε μας ,μαλλον φορεις σε μικρα μη προβληματικα σε πρωτη φαση ,σπορια ασπεργιλλου ... οταν αυτα βρουν υγρο περιβαλλον και οχι καλο φωτισμο απο τον ηλιο και τις uv απολυμαντικες ακτινες του (ειναι γνωστο οτι πολλοι εκτρεφουν σε υπογεια  ...  )  αρχιζουν να κανουν παρτυ και μεις ψαχνουμε για ανυπαρκτα ακαρεα στα βραχνα πουλια μας  ...

----------


## Γιάννης Χαλκίδα

Λογω του τυροπηγματος Δημητρη!!Ετσι ενισχυεται η πρωτεινη.

----------


## jk21

και δεν τρωνε μονο τα ζωα πουλπα 

http://www.vitam.gr/Home/RecipesServ...spx?recid=1461

----------


## Θοδωρής

Σε μια δύσκολη περιοδο των πουλιων (πτεροροια) μπορουμε να δωσουμε αυτη την αυγοτροφη στα καναρινια ?
Επισης μπορουμε να τους δινουμε μια απο αυτες τις δυο αυγοτροφες την περιοδο ξεκουρασης (χειμωνας)
μια φορα την εβδομαδα αντι του αυγου ?
Το δενδρολιβανο και την ριγανη την κανουμε σκονη ή την βαζουμε στο μιγμα οπως ειναι ?

----------


## Δημητριαδης Νικος

Την ριγανη οπως ειναι ,το δενδρολιβανο θελει τριψιμο
μπορεις να την δινεις ολο τον χρονο ,προσθετοντας η αφαιρωντας καποια απο τα βοτανα κατα περιοδο ,η οτι αλλο θελεις.
Εγω προσθετω και gojjy bery και ανεβαινει η βιταμινη C στα υψη, χωρια που ετσι και να μεινει παραπανω  στην ταιστρα δεν εχει προβλημα.
Εμενα με εχει βολεψει προσωπικα,και εχει και πολυ καλη αποδοχη,το "τυροπηγμα ολα τα λεφτα".

----------


## Θοδωρής

Εγω εδινα για αυγοτροφη την "αυγοτροφη μου".
Τελειωσε και το σαββατοκυριακο θα φτιαξω αλλη και σκεφτομαι να
φτιαξω αυτη με το τυροπηγμα την αψητη.
Απο βοτανα εχω τριψει καμοια δεκαρια (ισως και παραπανω) και τα προσθετω στην αυγοτροφη πριν την δωσω στα πουλια μου.
gojjy bery σκεφτομαι να χρησιμοποιησω σιγα σιγα και για τα πουλια και για μενα (αν και για μενα
εχω αρχισει κανα μηνα ιπποφαες).
Νικο εχω ακουσει οτι στα καναρινια δεν δινουμε αυγοτροφη για καρδερινες και σκεφτομουν αν αυτη μπορουμε να την δινουμε
στην πτεροροια και μια φορα την εβδομαδα αντι αυγου στο ετησιο προγραμμα διατροφης που εχει προτηνει ο Δημητρης τον χειμωνα (στην ξεκουραση).
Εσυ την αυγοτροφη αυτη με το τυροπιγμα την δινεις ολο τον χρονο ? και σε τι συγχνοτητα ?

----------


## Δημητριαδης Νικος

> Νικο εχω ακουσει οτι στα καναρινια δεν δινουμε αυγοτροφη για καρδερινες και σκεφτομουν αν αυτη μπορουμε να την δινουμε
> στην πτεροροια και μια φορα την εβδομαδα αντι αυγου στο ετησιο προγραμμα διατροφης που εχει προτηνει ο Δημητρης τον χειμωνα (στην ξεκουραση).
> Εσυ την αυγοτροφη αυτη με το τυροπιγμα την δινεις ολο τον χρονο ? και σε τι συγχνοτητα ?


Εμενα με ενδιαφερει η αποδοχη να ειναι μεγαλη,με προυποθεση οτι δεν περιεχει ιχνος γλυκαντικου,βελτιωτικα γευσης,προσθετες χημικες ενωσεις κλπ.
Θελω να ειναι μια καλη, φυσικη ,ωμη κατα το δυνατον βαση,με αναγνωρισιμα φρεσκα υλικα,για να προσθετω εγω αυτα που κρινω απαραιτητα την εκαστοτε περιοδο.
Παντα με το μετρο του εφικτου συνυπολογιζοντας και την ευκολια μου,  δεν εχω βρει καποια καλυτερη προταση.
Τωρα το συν πλην στις πρωτεινες ,απο τετοιες πηγες δεν εχει αναφερθει ποτε οτι βλαπτουν,αντιθετα ο στοχος ειναι η μεγιστη προσληψη πρωτεινων η ο μεταβολισμος τους στην ισοροπημενη διατροφη.

----------


## jk21

ΘΟΔΩΡΗ σε περιοδους οπως η πτεροροια ανετα μπορει να δοθει και σε καναρινια ,αλλα γιατι οχι και σε προετοιμασια ,απλα σε οχι ανεξελεγκτη ποσοτητα ή απλα προσθετοντας λιγο παραπανω νιφαδες βρωμης στη συνταγη ,που ριχνουν την πρωτεινη ,ανεβαζουν τους υδατανθρακες ,αλλα δεν μειωνεις σημαντικα τα αμινοξεα ,αφου η πρωτεινη της βρωμης ,μπορει να ειναι πιο χαμηλη πχ απο του αυγου αλλα εχει περιεκτικοτητα σε σημαντικα αμινοξεα υψηλη ! Στην αναπτυξη των νεοσσων ανετα δινεις 

οσο για το χειμωνα και την ξεκουραση που ειπες ... αυτα ειναι θεωριες οχι στηριγμενες στα δικα μου πιστευω .Με το που πιανει ο πραγματικος χειμωνας μετα τις 15 πανω κατω δεκεμβρη ,εγω και ενισχυμενο μιγμα δινω και σταδιακα αυξανω συχνοτητα και ποσοτητα πρωτεινης .το χειμωνα τα πουλια θελουν θερμιδες ,οχι διαιτα .διαιτα κανουμε το φθινοπωρο ,τοτε που στη φυση τα πουλια κοιτανε να συσσωρευσουν λιπος για να εχουν να καινε το χειμωνα που δεν βρισκουν τροφη .στα κλουβια βρισκουν ομως ...  δεν μπορεις να κανεις προετοιμασια με τροφες υψηλες σε βιταμινη ε αν δεν ειναι λιπαρες .η βιτ Ε μονο στις λιπαρες βρισκεται 


Αλλα  ποια απο τις δυο πιο πανω θα φτιαξεις; την αψητη ή αυτη που ψηνεται;

----------


## Θοδωρής

Για τον χειμωνα γραψε λαθος.
Εννοουσα την περιοδο μετα την πτεροροια και μεχρι μεσα Δεκεμβρη (αρα Φθινόπωρο, ξεχασα και τις εποχες).
Μεχρι τωρα εδινα την ψημενη "αυγοτρωφη μου" αλλα ηθελα να δοκιμάσω και κατι αλλο σαν την αψητη
οποτε σκεφτομαι να φτιαξω την αψητη εκδοχη της συνταγης γιατι τα δικα μου καναρινια την "αυγοτροφη μου"
την τρωνε περισσοτερο οταν μεσα εχει εξτρα φρεσκοβρασμενο αυγο, οποτε σκέφτηκα οτι την αψητη θα την
αποδεχτουν καλύτερα λογο του αυγου.
Σημερα ομως μελετώντας ξανα τις αυγοτρωφες ειπα να κανω τελικα την "Αυγοτροφή με έξτρα πρωτείνη απο προσθήκη τυροπήγματος"
για να βγει περισσοτερη ποσσοτητα και για να μην αυξησω απότομα την πρωτεΐνη και θα προσθεσω σε αυτην 
το ξυσμα απο τα τεσσερα πορτοκαλια
25 γρ τριμμενο αγκαθι Μαριας ή τριμμένο ύστερα από βράσιμο 30 λεπτών
10 γρ βραζιλιανικα φυστικια
3 κουταλιες της σουπας τριμμενα αποξηραμενα ανθη καλεντουλας
2 κουταλιες της σουπας ριγανη και 1 δενδρολιβανο 
+ εξτρα μειγμα βοτανων που θα προσθετω εγω πριν την δωσω στα πουλια
+ ριζαλευρο

----------


## jk21

σχεδον το ιδιο πραγμα θα κανεις .η παρουσα απλα εχει  λιγο παρακατω συνολο αλευρων δημητριακων και λιγοτερο ελαφρως αυγο (αντιστοιχη μειωση ) 

η διαφορα ειναι οτι στην παρουσα εχω ενισχυμενη την ποσοτητα βρωμης (μεσω των νιφαδων ) ειτε γιατι ειπα να τονισω τη βρωμη και τα χρησιμα αμινοξεα που εχει ,ειτε γιατι αν θελω να πλησιασω το ιδανικο ,επρεπε να μειωσω την φρυγανια ,για την οποια παντα δηλωνα οτι δεν εμπιστευομαι και τοσο πολυ την ποιοτητα των πρωτων υλων της ... και ας ειναι ανθρωπινη τροφη ... δεν συγκρινεται βεβαια με τα κονιορτοποιημενα bakery products των ετοιμων  ...

----------


## Θοδωρής

Ενας απο τους λογους ειναι για να εχω περισσοτερη ποσοτητα τελικης αυγοτροφης.

----------


## Θοδωρής

Σηκώθηκα το πρωί και άρχισα να φτιαχνω την αυγοτροφη.


ΥΛΙΚΑ

200γρ τριμενη φρυγανια
250γρ νυφαδες βρωμης
150γρ πολεντα καλαμποκιου
3 κουταλιες τριμα βοτανων (ριγανη, ταρξακος, θυμαρι, τσουκνιδα, καλεντουλα, , δικταμο, αχιλεα, βασιλικο,
                           και απο λιγο γλυκανισο, διοσμο, μεντα, μαραθο, λουιζα, χαμομιλι)
2 κουταλιες ριζαλευρο
1 λιτρο γαλα (το τυροπηγμα)
6 αυγα
4 πορτοκαλια (το ξυσμα)
10γρ βραζιλιανικο φυστικι 
3 κουταλιες αποξηραμενα ανθη καλεντουλας
bella di notte
σουσαμι







Aποδοχη απο τα πουλια μου μετρια και λιγο ποιο κατω σε σχεση με την αποδοχη που ειχαν
στην αυγοτρωφη "αυγοτροφη μου".
Θα τους δωσω τον χρονο τους να την συνηθησουν.
Θα την ηθελα λιγο ποιο σπιροτη (σαν το κουσ κουσ).
Σιγουρα αν καθε φορα που ειναι να τους την δινω προσθετω εξτρα φρεσκοβρασμενο αυγο θα την
αποδεχτουν ποιο πολυ αλλα ηδη εχει μεσα 6 αυγα και το τυροπηγμα και αν προσθετω καθε φορα εξτρα αυγο
Θα ειναι υπερβολη εκτος και αν βαζω και λιγο κους κους για να την ισορροπησω

----------


## Δημητριαδης Νικος

Αντι να τους δωσεις χρονο,κανε κατι καλυτερο,
 μειωσε τους λιπαρους σπορους στο 20%απο την ταιστρα σου και θα δεις οτι μεσω της αυγοτροφης θα περνας οτι θελεις στα πουλια πιο ευκολα και ισοροποιμενα.

----------


## Θοδωρής

Το μιγμα μου ειναι
650 γρ κεχρι
100 γρ βρωμη
100 γρ περιλα
50 γρ καναβουρι
50 γρ λιναρι
50 γρ νιζερ

μειωνοντας τους λιπαρους θα τρωνε την αυγοτροφη ή θα εχω το περιθοριο να προσθεσω επιπλεων
καθε φορα που θα τους την δινω φρεσκοβρασμενο αυγο χωρις να υπαρχει καποιο προβλημα ?

----------


## jk21

οπως ειναι η αυγοτροφη ,δοκιμασε να αφρατεψεις μερος της με λιγο ελαιολαδο (παιρνει υφη πατε πιο αποδεκτη που δεν στεγνωνει και δεν εχει την υφη σκονης ) και αν εχεις ακομα καλυτερα ή σιτελαιο ή λινελαιο .Αν εχεις νεοσσους ,μην  σε νοιαζει ειτε αυτο κανεις ,ειτε βαλεις επιπλεον αυγο .Αν δεν εχεις νεοσσους ,ειτε βαζεις επιπλεον 10 % βρωμη στο βασικο μιγμα σε οτι ποσοτητα εχεις  ή αφρατευεις την αυγοτροφη μονο με ασπραδι

----------


## Δημητριαδης Νικος

> Το μιγμα μου ειναι
> 650 γρ κεχρι
> 100 γρ βρωμη
> 100 γρ περιλα
> 50 γρ καναβουρι
> 50 γρ λιναρι
> 50 γρ νιζερ
> 
> μειωνοντας τους λιπαρους θα τρωνε την αυγοτροφη ή θα εχω το περιθοριο να προσθεσω επιπλεων
> καθε φορα που θα τους την δινω φρεσκοβρασμενο αυγο χωρις να υπαρχει καποιο προβλημα ?


Το βρισκεις ετοιμο αυτο το μιγμα η το φτιαχνεις μονος σου???

----------


## Θοδωρής

Nικο μονος μου το φτιαχνω αυτο το μιγμα απο μαγαζι στην γειτονια μου που εχει
μεμονομενους σπορους και για να ειμαι οσο το δυνατον ποιο σιγουρος ειμαι οτι το
τρωνε σωστα η ποσοτητα- αναλογια που μπαινει στις ταιστρες τους αναλογει για 3 με 4 ημερες,
δηλαδη τους βαζω φαγητο καθε Τεταρτη και Κυριακη που αντιστιχει ενα κουταλακι του γλυκου ανα 
πουλι, για την ημερα. Εκτος οταν εχουν μικρα που η ποσοτητα του φαγητου ειναι σε υπερ επαρκεια.

Εχω σισαμελεο απο ταχινι (το πανω μερος που εχει λαδι)
Θα τους το δοκιμασω αυριο με αυτον τον τροπο.
Αν δω οτι το δεχονται ετσι θα παω να τους παρω σιτελαιο ή λινελαιο.

----------


## jk21

μια χαρα ειναι και με το σησαμελαιο !!!

----------


## Gardelius

*Θοδωρής.... αποδοχη??*

----------


## Θοδωρής

Ηλια η αποδοχη ειναι πολυ χαμηλη προς το παρων.
Και στην αρχη που τους ειχα δωσει την "αυγοτροφη μου" ηταν
μετρια η αποδοχη της αλλα σιγα σιγα εφτασαν στο 100%
Θα δοκιμάσω διαφορα απο αυριο για να τα δελεασω γιατι πρωτη φορα τους
δινω και αψητη αυγοτροφη

----------


## οδυσσέας

> Σηκώθηκα το πρωί και άρχισα να φτιαχνω την αυγοτροφη.
> 
> 
> ΥΛΙΚΑ
> 
> 200γρ τριμενη φρυγανια
> 250γρ νυφαδες βρωμης
> 150γρ πολεντα καλαμποκιου
> 3 κουταλιες τριμα βοτανων (ριγανη, ταρξακος, θυμαρι, τσουκνιδα, καλεντουλα, , δικταμο, αχιλεα, βασιλικο,
> ...


με αυτα τα υλικα πρεπει να προσθεσεις αλλα 2 αυγα και τυροπηγμα απο 1 λιτρο γαλα ακομα για να εχει σωστη υφη. 
επισης το μειγμα βοτανων να το κατεβασεις στην 1 κουταλια και αναλογα την αποδοχη να τις αυξησεις σταδιακα στις 3.

----------


## jk21

ΟΔΥΣΣΕΑ εχει μεσα τυροπηγμα αν ειδες (το 1 λιτρο γαλα που λεει ) .Τα βοτανα πραγματι εχουν διαφορα σε ποσοτητα με τη συνταγη και μπορει να αλλοιωνουν τη γευση ,αλλα τα εδινε στην αλλη αυγοτροφη που εκανε και δεν νομιζω να επηρεαζουν σοβαρα .Τωρα ειναι και αργα να τα αφαιρεσει ... στην επομενη ...

τα επιπλεον αυγα ,πραγματι βοηθουν τα μεγιστα στην υφη ,πραγματι μπορει  να μπουν εν καιρω ταισματος νεοσσων (ειδικα ιθαγενων ) αλλα εκτος μεγαλωματος νεοσσων ,αν δεν μειωθει η ποσοτητα της παρεχομενης για φαγωμα αυγοτροφης ,ανεβαζουν θερμιδικα το μιγμα για να ταιζονται ενηλικα μονο 

πιστευω οτι η πατε μορφη με το σησαμελαιο ,μολις την συνηθισουν και λιγο ,θα βοηθησει πολυ .Εγω τουλαχιστον αυτο εχω παρατηρησει με την προσθηκη λινελαιου και σιτελαιου

----------


## Θοδωρής

Κωστα για το μείγμα βοτανων δεν υπαρχει θεμα στα πουλια μου γιατι τους το εδινα και στην
αλλη αυγοτροφη και το ειχαν αποδεχτει πολυ καλα (δεν εμενε τιποτα) και σε μεγαλυτερη ποσοτητα.
Οσον αφορα την προσθηκη αλλων 2 αυγων και τυροπηγμα απο 1 λιτρο επιπλεων γαλα το σκεφτικα 
γιατι ετσι κι αλλιως τωρα υπαρχουν μικρα,  αρα υπαρχει η αναγκη για αυξηση της πρωτεΐνης και θα
χρειαστει και στην πτερορια αλλα αθροιστικα θα περιεχει 8 αυγα και το τυροπηγμα απο 2 λιτρα γαλα.

Σημερα τους εβαλα την αυγοτροφη σε μορφη ποιο πατε (με λαδι) αλλα τα αποτελεσματα ηταν τα ιδια, 
μετρια εως καθολου αποδοχη απο τα περισσοτερα πουλια και ας τους ειχα αφερεσει τις υπολιπες τροφες για λιγη ωρα.
Το αρωμα της ειναι ανεπανάληπτο με την χρηση των πορτοκαλιων αλλα δεν συγκινουνται.
Ειμαι σιγουρος οτι αν παρω 15 κουταλιες του γλυκου απο την αυγοτροφη και προσθεσω σε αυτην 1 φρεσκοβρασμενο αυγο
δεν θα μεινει τιποτα!
Το θεμα ειναι οτι εγω ηθελα μια αυγοτροφη που να ειναι οπως αυτη που τρωνε "*15 κουταλιες του γλυκου απο την αυγοτροφη και προσθεσω σε αυτην 1 φρεσκοβρασμενο αυγο*" για να μην κανω καθε φορα προσθηκη αυγου.
Τωρα φοβαμε μηπως προσθεσω σε αυτην και τα 2 αυγα και το τυροπηγμα απο 1 επιπλεων λιτρο γαλα και το αποτελεσμα ειναι το ιδιο και πρεπει
καθε φορα να προσθετω και 1 αυγο, παει θα παθουν χοληστερινη τα δολια τα πουλακια.
Δεν ξερω ειμαι σε σκεψεις

----------


## jk21

δεν νομιζω να εννοουσε για ακομη 1 λιτρο γαλα ... ειναι πολυ μεγαλη η αυξηση πρωτεινη ,αλλα και λιπαρων (εκτος αν ειναι με χαμηλα λιπαρα )

----------


## Θοδωρής

Αυτο που χρησιμοποίησα ηταν χαμηλων λιπαρων.
Τι μπορω να προσθεσω μεσα για να κανω την υφη της να ειναι σαν το κους κους
και οχι τριμα που ειναι τωρα ?
Ασπραδια αυγων ? και αν ναι μεχρι ποσα ?

----------


## jk21

εχεις κουσκους; αν δεν την εχεις βαλει καταψυξη και μπορεις να προσθεσεις πραγματα ,χωρις να αγχωνεσαι αν γινει πιο παχυντικη ,βαζεις  αλλα δυο αυγα ασπραδι και κροκος και  40 gr κουσκους που εχει απορροφησει αντιστοιχη ποσοτητα νερου και εισαι οκ .Πιστευω θα εχει πολυ πιο αφρατη υφη 

εναλλακτικα

πριν βαλεις το κουσκους , δες υφη και αποδοχη με τα 2 επιπλεον  αυγα και αν ειναι οκ  , εν καιρω ταισματος νεοσσων εισαι μια χαρα (και στην πτεροροια ) .Για αλλες εποχες απλα οση θα βγαζεις απο την καταψυξη μπορεις να την ανακατευεις με το 1/4 του βαρους της κουσκους που θα εχεις βαλει να απορροφησει αντιστοιχη ποσοτητα νερου

----------


## οδυσσέας

αυτο που εγραψα ειναι σαφες. στις καρδερινες τωρα θελουμε να δωσουμε πρωτείνη, ιδιως οταν εχουν μικρα. 
στην συνταγη του φρανκο στα 250γρ φρυγανια εβαζα 5 αυγα και το τυροπηγμα απο 1 λιτρο γαλα. 
εδω ο Θοδωρης εχει 600+γρ ξηρη βαση γι'αυτο ειπα για ακομα δυο αυγα και 1 τυροπηγμα ακομα.

----------


## jk21

για τα αυγα οκ ... για το επιπλεον τυροπηγμα πιστευω οτι δινει αρκετη επιπλεον  πρωτεινη ,αλλα αν ειναι με χαμηλα λιπαρα και προοριζεται για ταισμα νεοσσων και μαλιστα καρδερινας ,παω πασο ... ας πεισει τους γονεις να φανε και μια χαρα ειμαστε και ετσι

----------


## Θοδωρής

Θα δοκιμασω με δυο επιπλεον αυγα να δω ανταποκριση και μετα αν δεν εχει
και παλι προτίμηση απο τα πουλια μου θα βαλω και το κους κους να δω.
Την εχω βαλει ιδη στην καταψηξη αλλα μπορω να την βγαλω και να την τριψω ξανα
και μετα να προσθεσω τα αυγα (ολα αυτα γρηγορα για να μην ξεπαγωσει και μετα
ξαναπαγωσει)
Για καναρινια την θελω την αυγοτρωφη αυτη

----------


## jk21

διαβαζοντας ετοιμαζομουν να σου πω οτι ο οδυσσεας εχει ταισει καρδερινακια με την πιο ενισχυμενη χωρις προβλημα και με επιτυχια  και να βαλεις και επιπλεον τυροπηγμα αν χρειαστει ,αλλα αν θελεις για καναρινια τοτε μονο τα αυγα

----------


## Θοδωρής

Θα επιμείνω λιγο στην αυγοτροφη αυτη, θα κανω τις προσπαθεις μου και αναμενω αποτελεσματα,
αλλιως θα γυρισω στην παλια αλλα πολυ καλη συνταγη "η αυγοτροφη μου" που τελικα στο τελος
την αποδεχτηκαν μια χαρα

----------


## οδυσσέας

εγω εγραφα για καρδερινες, αλλα την ιδια ετρωγαν και τα καναρινια μου.

ποτε δεν αλαζουμε αυγοτροφη οταν τα πουλια ειναι στην μεση της αναπαραγωγης η εχουν μικρα. 

βαλε την παλια αυγοτροφη που τους εδινες και σε αλλη αυγοθηκη αυτην που θες να δωσεις τωρα.

----------


## Θοδωρής

Κωστα εχεις απολυτο δικιο σε αυτο που λες.
Δεν επρεπε να τους αλλαξω την αυγοτροφη αυτη τη περιοδο.
Μου τελείωσε αυτη που ειχα φτιαξει και σκεφτικα να τους δωσω κατι ακομα ποιο
καλο.
Θα δοκιμασω να τους βαλω εξτρα αυγο αυριο στην αυγοτροφη την καινουρια
και αν δεν την αποδεχτουν θα φτιαξω την αλλα που τους εδινα γιατι απο Τεταρτη περιμενω νεα
μικρα να βγουν

----------


## Θοδωρής

Οπως το φανταζομουν!
Σε 15 κουταλιες του γλυκου προσθεσα ενα φρεσκοβρασμενο αυγο.
Δεν εμεινε ουτε ψίχουλο στην ταιστρα απ ολα τα πουλια.
Αποδοχη 100%.

----------


## Gardelius

*Καμια φωτο βρε Θοδωρη .....*  :winky:

----------


## Θοδωρής

Ηλια την αυγοτροφη την εβαλα στα κλουβια στις 7 παρα πριν παω στην δουλεια,
το μεσημέρι που γυρισα δεν υπηρχε τιποτα.
Αν μπορεσω θα βγαλω βιντεο το σαββατοκυριακο που θα ειμαι σπιτι

----------


## οδυσσέας

αν μπορεις ζύγισε τις 15 κουταλιες αυγοτροφη να δουμε ποσα γραμμαρια ειναι. χωρις το αυγο που προσθετεις.

----------


## Θοδωρής

Κωστα δυστιχως δεν εχω ζυγαρια

----------


## adreas

Μια  κουταλιά  του γλυκού  είναι  περίπου 7-8  γραμμάρια  αν θες  τη  γνώμη μου  μιας  και τα  πουλιά  προτιμούν ότι  είναι  πατέ θα  χρειαζόσουν  3 αυγά  στα  15 κουταλάκια  του  γλυκού. 1  αυγό   προς  4-5 κουταλάκια  αυγοτροφής  έτσι ώστε  να  υπάρχει και  υγρασία  αλλά να  μην  είναι και  στεγνό.  Δεν ξέρω  αν  έβαλες  αυγοτροφή  με  τυρόπηγμα αν  έχει  παραπάνω υγρασία  αλλά  αν είναι  αυγόψωμο  όπως  παραπάνω.

----------


## οδυσσέας

αν ειναι οπως λεει ο Αντρεας 7-8 γραμμαρια το κουτ.γλυκου. 
με αυτον τον τροπο Θοδωρη βαζεις συνολο 11 αυγα και ενα τυροπηγμα. 
ενω με την δικη μου προταση βαζεις 8 αυγα και 2 τυροπηγμα.

μπορεις να φτιαξεις μια μεγαλη ποσοτητα απο την βαση οπως εκανες και να κανεις την προσθηκη αυγων μετα σε μια ποσοτητα που θα καταναλωθει σε 3 μερες. να την διατηρεις στην συντηρηση για 3 μερες μεχρι να καταναλωθει.

*να ξερεται οτι διαφορετικη ποσοτητα τυροπηγμα περνουμε απο γαλα μακρας διαρκειας και διαφορετικη απο φρεσκο γαλα. το ιδιο ισχυει και για το ξυδι η το μυλοξυδο η το λεμονι που θα ριξουμε στο γαλα.

----------


## jk21

> *να ξερεται οτι διαφορετικη ποσοτητα τυροπηγμα περνουμε απο γαλα μακρας διαρκειας και διαφορετικη απο φρεσκο γαλα. το ιδιο ισχυει και για το ξυδι η το μυλοξυδο η το λεμονι που θα ριξουμε στο γαλα.


θα ηθελα να τα πεις λιγο πιο αναλυτικα εδω Οδυσσεα ,γιατι εγω δεν το εχω κανει με ολους τους τροπους και δεν εχω αποψη για το ποσο παραγεται σε καθε περιπτωση .Θα ηταν πολυ χρησιμο

----------


## οδυσσέας

δεν ξερω για ποιον λογο ισως λογο τις οξυτητας το ξυδι απο κρασι βγαζει περισσοτερο τυροπηγμα.
το γαλα μακρας διαρκειας βγαζει περισσοτερο τυροπηγμα απο το φρεσκο γαλα (μηπως το φρεσκο εχει περισσοτερο νερο απο οτι γαλα?).

----------


## jk21

πιθανοτατα ναι ,επηρεαζει το ph και το πιο οξινο περιβαλλον 

μακρας διαρκειας εννοεις το uht ,το υψηλης παστεριωσης ή το συμπυκνωμενο εβαπορε; το τελευταιο σιγουρα ειναι πιο πυκνο γιατι σε συγκεκριμενα ml εχει λιγοτερο  νερο απο τα αλλα

----------


## οδυσσέας

το U.H.T.

----------

